# Die Rechnung



## Whodunit

Kann ich dich mal bitten, ein paar Wörter eines Kasseszettels in gescheites Tschechisch zu übersetzen? Das heißt, der Kassesbon konnte sicher die Akzente nicht schreiben, außerdem sehen mir diese Wörter nicht sehr tschechisch aus:

I¥0: 25928082
DI¥: CZ25928082
Datum zd.plnónö: 20/01/2005
FER

Zbofö;
Näzev zbofö;
%D;
Mnofstvö;
¥ästka s DPH;
Zaokrovhlenö;
Celkem k hradī;
Placeno hotovó;
P ijatä hotovost;
Vräcenä hotovost;
Dīkujeme za va i níu tīvu

===================
Und von diesem Kassenzettel:
Mena (Währung?)
Mnozatvi (ob die Schreibung stimmt, weiß ich nicht)
Poplatek (Kommission?)
Cizlo tranzakce (?)

Und heißt "Pec pod Snĕžkou" "Pec unter der Schneekoppe"?

Und wie spricht man ů und ř aus? Gibt es da Vergleiche in anderen Sprachen?


----------



## Jana337

IČO: 25928082
DIČ: CZ25928082

Datum zd. plnění: 20/01/2005

Zboží
Název zboží
%D (wahrscheinlich die MwSt)
Částka s DPH
Celkem k úhradě
Placeno hotově
Přijatá hotovost
Vrácená hotovost
Děkujeme za vaši návštěvu
===================

Ich habe nicht so ganz kapiert, ob ich die Ausdrücke auch ins Deutsche übersetzen soll. Wenn ja, gib Bescheid.

Und von diesem Kassenzettel:
Měna (Währung?) Ja
Množství Quantität, Anzahl
Poplatek (Kommission?) Gebühr würde ich sagen, hängt aber vom Kontext ab
Číslo transakce (?) Nummer der Transaktion

Und heißt "Pec pod Snĕžkou" "Pec unter der Schneekoppe"? Ja, und "Pec" heißt "der Ofen". Auf Tschechisch klingt es auch lächerlich, wenn man es sich wörtlich vorstellen will.

Und wie spricht man ů und ř aus? Gibt es da Vergleiche in anderen Sprachen?
Der Klang "ů" entspricht dem "ú". Die erste Buchstabe wird inmitten der Wörter benutzt, die erste auschließlich am Anfang,  z. B. dům = der Haus, úl = der Bienenstock. Beides liest man wie "uh" in "Uhr". 
Im Tschechischen und anderen slawischen Sprachen symbolisiert der Strich einen langen Vokal: á - é - í - ó - ú/ů. Der Ring ist eine Ausnahme, er wird mit keiner anderen Buchstabe benutzt.

"ř" kann man praktisch nur als Muttersprachler richtig lernen. Wer es nicht in den ersten Lebensjahren schafft, der schafft es in der Regel nie. Im Polnischen gibt es etwas Ähnliches (weicher ausgesprochen, soweit ich weiß), in anderen europäischen Sprachen leider nicht. Deshalb fällt es mir jetzt unheimlich schwer, den Klang zu beschreiben. Vielleicht "rsch"? Aber man müsste "r" und "sch" auf einmal aussprechen... Probiere es einfach und wenn Du das nächste Mal in Tschechien bist (immer herzlich willkommen natürlich), bitte jemanden, Dich zu überprüfen

Jana


----------



## Jana337

Es ist zwar Haarspalterei, aber ich habe "ý" vergessen

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Ich kenne noch solch ein komisches Ř im Arabischen (ح) und ich dachte, es gäbe noch eine andere Sprache, wo man es so spricht. Ich probiere es mal zu beschreiben:
- stark zischendes bzw. gepresstes h
- gleichmäßiger nachdrücklicher Hauchlaut
- Schlundmuskeln beim Ausstoßen des Luftstroms strak einander genähert
- ähnlich dem Versuch auf Distanz zu flüstern

Danke wegen den diakritischen Zeichen. Es wäre zwar schön mit Übersetzung gewesen, aber du brauchst dich nicht damit plagen. Ich finde schon ein Internetwörterbuch.

Achtung: "Buchstabe" ist maskulin!!!


----------



## Jana337

Nein, ich übersetze es gerne, nur nicht jetzt - gehe ins Bett

Ich habe mal auch Arabisch gelernt und kenne den Klang, den Du beschreibst. Es ist schon was in der Richtung, klingt jedoch bei weitem nicht gleich. Vor allem arbeiten die Muskeln und die Zunge anders. "gh" (hoffentlich wird es so auch in anderen Sprachen transkribiert) spricht man fast im Hals aus, unseres "ř" ganz vorne - was man dabei mit den Schlundmuskeln macht, spielt gar keine Rolle.

Gute Nacht!

Jana

Jana


----------



## Jana337

Und vielen Dank für "die" Buchstabe)) Ich wußte nicht, dass ich solche dummen Fehler mache!

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

jz337 said:
			
		

> Nein, ich übersetze es gerne, nur nicht jetzt - gehe ins Bett
> 
> Ich habe mal auch (du meinst: auch mal) Arabisch gelernt und kenne den Klang, den Du beschreibst. Es ist schon was in der Richtung, klingt jedoch bei weitem nicht gleich. Vor allem arbeiten die Muskeln und die Zunge anders. "gh" (hoffentlich wird es so auch in anderen Sprachen transkribiert) spricht man fast im Hals aus, unser "ř" ganz vorne - was man dabei mit den Schlundmuskeln macht, spielt gar keine Rolle.
> 
> Gute Nacht!
> 
> Jana
> 
> Jana



Na ja, vielleicht höre ich es ja mal. "Gh" is gleich dem arabischen غ (ghain). Schwierig, schwierig.


----------



## Jana337

jz337 said:
			
		

> Nein, ich übersetze es gerne, nur nicht jetzt - gehe ins Bett



Hallo Whodunit,

ich habe ganz vergessen, dass ich Dir die Übersetzung versprochen hatte 

Hier ist sie (da ich nicht weiß, was Du damit eigenglich anfangen willst, habe ich mich möglichst genau an die wörtliche Bedeutung der tschechischen Ausdrücke gehalten):

  IČO – Identifikační číslo organizace  Identifikationsnummer der Organisation (muss jeder haben, der in Tschechien unternehmerisch tätig ist)

   DIČ – Daňové identifikační číslo – Identifikationsnummer für Steuerzwecke (hängt mit der Mehrwertsteuer zusammen)

 Datum zd. plnění: 20/01/2005 Datum der steuerpflichtigen Leistung

       Zboží - Ware
Název zboží – Bezeichnung der Ware
%D – Prozentsatz der MwSt
Částka s DPH – Betrag inkl. Mwst
Celkem k úhradě – insgesamt zu bezahlen
Placeno hotově – bar bezahlt
Přijatá hotovost – angenommenes Bargeld 
Vrácená hotovost – herausgegebenes Bargeld
Děkujeme za vaši návštěvu – Wir bedanken uns für Ihren Besuch.


 Hoffentlich ist alles klar. Ich entschuldige mich noch einmal für die Verspätung.


 Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Ahoj, děkuji.
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich es vergessen hatte, aber kannst du auch "Zaokrovhlení" übersetzen? Ich weiß ja wieder nicht, ob das korrekt geschrieben ist, hoffe aber du weißt was ich meine. Das muss soviel bedeuten wie "Preisrundung", zumindest so, dass ich mit einem 50-Heller (helaru?)-Geldstück zahlen kann.

Der Grund: Wir waren beim Einkauf immer etwas skeptisch, haben daher mit Kronen (korun českých) bezahlt, und zu unserem Verblüffen bekamen wir immer mehr Geld zurück als wir eigentlich hätten zurückbekommen müssen.

Du brauchst dich für nichts entschuldigen, aber ich möchte dir noch einen kleinen Tipp geben: "Du, deine(r), dir, dich" wird als Anrede immer klein geschrieben. Frag mich bitte nicht warum, das ist nach neuer Rechtschreibung so festgelegt worden.


----------



## Jana337

Také děkuji - auf die Rechtschreibung habe ich mich noch nicht so ganz eingestellt, obwohl ich glaube, dass ich besser abschneiden würde als viele Deutsche 

Zaokrouhlení bedeutet wirklich Preisrundung. Die Verblüffung beim Zahlen ist der Tatsache zuzuschreiben, dass bei uns die kleinsten Münzen (10 und 20 haléřů) eingezogen wurden, weil sie jegliche Funktion im Geldumlauf verloren - die Leute horteten sie einfach zu Hause. Die einzelnen Preise blieben ungerundet. Gerundet wird erst der Gesamtbetrag, und zwar nach den üblichen mathematischen Regeln, mal nach oben, mal nach unten. Du musst Glück gehabt haben . In Dänemark funkzioniert so was auch.

Jana

P.S. Man bezahlt mit den Kronen - s korunami českými.
"Korun českých" benutzt man in einem anderen Fall, z. B. ich habe 20 Kronen - mám 20 korun (českých). Das Adjektiv fügt man natürlich nur dann hinzu, wenn es notwending ist.


----------



## Whodunit

Zwar sollte man sich nicht selbst loben, aber ich glaube, du würdest echt gut abschneiden. Das mit dem Geldeinzug durch Preisrundung gibt es ja auch bei den Euros in Finnland. Es soll ja eine Rarität sein, solche 1 und 2 Cent-Münzen aus Finnland zu haben (und ich habe sie). Ist es dann auch was besonderes in Tschechien mit dem noch kleineren Geld?

Das Wörtchen Heller auf tschechisch zeigt das Forum hier nicht ganz korrekt an, ich glaube mal, der letzte Buchstabe ist entweder ein u mit Ring/Kreis (ů) oder mit Accent aigu, Akut (ú).

Danke für die Erläuterung zum adjektivischen Gebrauch von česky, česká, etc.
Heißt dann "Dobrá voda" "Stilles Wasser"?

In Dänemark auch? Ich war schon dreimal dort, habe das aber noch nicht mitgekriegt, da war ich auch noch etwas unerfahrener in Sachen Geld.


----------



## Jana337

Ja, genau, es soll das "u" mit dem Ring sein. Ich glaube es ist mir hier mit diesem Symbol schon mal passiert. Mit den anderen klappt es immer...

Nein, die 10-haléře und 20-haléře sind bei uns keine besondere Rarität (wenigstens noch nicht, denn der Geldeinzug hat vor einem Jahr oder so stattgefunden). Die Zentralbank hat berechnet, dass jeder Tscheche im Schnitt ein volles Einkochglas von den kleinen Münzen zu Hause aufbewahrt Jetzt wohl nicht mehr, weil man die Münzen in der Bank umtauschen darf, wobei ich nicht ganz sicher bin, ob sich der Zeitaufwand lohnt.

"Dobrá voda" heißt "Gutes Wasser". "Stilles Wasser" wäre "Tichá voda".

"Česká" ist ein Adjektiv, richtig. Dementsprechend existieren auch "český" fürs Maskulinum und "české" fürs Neutrum (Nominative). "Česky" mit dem kurzen "y" ist jedoch ein Adverb. 
"Ich spreche Tschechisch" wird mit einem Adverb übersetzt - "mluvím česky".

Jana


----------

